# What team is the Best?



## Ultimate Overlord (Jul 17, 2008)

Orcs or Other?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Undead rule!! :crazy:


----------



## Commissar Yarrick (Jun 14, 2008)

ye i think Tomb Kings are the best


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

Empire of course.:so_happy:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

CHAOS PWNS THY NOOBS!!!!!!:victory:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Chaos Dwarves to enslave the world


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

elfs are the best


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

the empire for the win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The Tomb Kings, all the way.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

In all honesty and i play with most races, Vampire counts are currently the best. I can only beat my undead super strategems with Dwarfs and the dwarfs have to be full on undead fighters, which in a tournament is unlikely to happen.
Perhaps the Dark elves will change all this but having read the book i think not.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I think you mean which army is the best.

Empire, Chaos and Tomb King own everyone equally.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

Chaos or vampire counts trumps all


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

The Druchii of course!
The lesser races can stand now chance against our superior people. Might as well bow down to us now.


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

Vamp counts win cause if you die you dont.....caues they will bring you back


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Ogres!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

me High elfs


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

*hordes Of Chaos!!!*


----------



## Marine Errant (Aug 12, 2008)

The Druchii, without a shadow of a doubt!!!!!
Why is there even any debate about this?!?!?!? :angel:


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

warriors of chaos (even if the WD list sucks:shok


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

* shakes head * im sorry but i have lost count of how many ' best ' threads there are.

what do you mean by best? largest numbers? best combat? best shooting? best magic? fastest? hardest? etc etc

generally i would say empire. they are by far more balanced which IMO is ' best '


----------



## Pyro Stick (Aug 23, 2008)

It has to be Chaos Dwarfs.


----------

